# Unexpected Benefit of having a GSD pup



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I have had Uther for 3 weeks and I've lost 5 pounds! :wild:

I couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale because I am one of those people with 10 extra pounds that just won't budge... until now! Must be the million walks I take with him everyday! 

Happy dance!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nice! congrats!


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That is awesome! 

These dogs keep you on the go! Before we got a GSD, I never used to spend hours outside being active.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

How awesome! It's amazing the benefits these pups can have on you. For the past 9 years I haven't really had a tan during the summer no matter how hard I tried even though I used to tan super easy. Last summer was the first summer with my girl and I was darker then I can remember being in a VERY long time. 

I personally am very over weight however have always been active but have some other medical things going on that doesn't let me lose weight (even after a year of dieting with a nutritionist and working out 5 days a week at the gym with a personal training UGH) but all the off leash hikes we take and her LOVE for going all up hill my butt looks better then ever lol :rofl:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

childsplay said:


> I have had Uther for 3 weeks and I've lost 5 pounds! :wild:
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale because I am one of those people with 10 extra pounds that just won't budge... until now! Must be the million walks I take with him everyday!
> 
> Happy dance!!!





EXCELLENT! THIS MEANS I WILL HAVE THE SAME FATE AS YOU!!!!!!!! huzzahhhhhhhhh!!! I have 15 that wont budge ever. I'm not even over weight, I just want it gone LOL.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I lost 5 on the first days of owning Puppy. Too stressed to eat or sleep properly.
Though I am keeping active now...the pounds did not stay off. T__T


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was just thinking this two days ago. Since getting Rocco I have lost weight simply due to the fact that I have to exercise him... Good Puppy!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm with you all! We got Wendy in November - I lost 9 lbs over the holidays - then in January - she hurt her elbow going over baby gates and couldn't go on walks - THEN she got spayed. Stitches come out today - and I am BACK on the Puppy Treadmill 3 times a day; cause unfortunately the 9 lbs came back and brought 2 friends for the ride......


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL I also dropped a few pounds the first few weeks he was home


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

In my opinion, dogs are good for human health in many ways. Keeping active is just one of many benefits. When I have had a stressful, problematic day, it all seems a little better when I get home and see two wagging tails and sink my hands into all that wiggly fur. 

Thank you, doggies!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Another benefit is meeting people (if you want to call that a benefit).
It seems like everywhere I go with Rocco, no matter where it is, we (really he) get attention. Everyone's got something to say about him. It's really amazing. I've never seen that reaction with any other dog that I been close to (mine or family's or friends'). I don't see people showing so much interest in other dogs (like when I go to the pet store). When I'm out with him, I have a conversation with at least 3 new people each time.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad it's working for you.
I have gone from 2 to 6 miles a day with no weight change.
Very discouraged.
However, MY socialization has improved greatly.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

10 extra pounds isn't extra pounds. that's nothing. extra
pounds start at 25 or 30 pounds and up. good luck
with the pup.



childsplay said:


> I have had Uther for 3 weeks and I've lost 5 pounds! :wild:
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale because I am one of those people
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's good
we
needed
that.
:laugh:



PaddyD said:


> Glad it's working for you.
> I have gone from 2 to 6 miles a day with no weight change.
> Very discouraged.
> However,
> ...


----------

